# Great site for free patterns



## Someothercat (Jan 9, 2013)

http://carole.barenys.com/index.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful baby items.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link to these gorgeous little patterns!!


----------



## moragagray (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing!

Mo


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Nice baby patterns.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks - these are nice patterns.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

Warning: musical site!

(I hate them! I tend to surf while listening to the radio or TV.)


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful items - thanks!!


----------



## knittinginSD (Dec 31, 2011)

Cute stuff!! I love the little political sweater. Only wish it had a donkey on it instead of an elephant


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## vms (Oct 15, 2012)

Cute patterns...thanks for sharing...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------

